# HELP!!! Salary info needed



## aliwish (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi guys

I am a 25 year old qualified chartered accountant looking for work in Dubai. I recently qualified and have 3 years experience working for a big 4 accounting firm on engagements for large multinational companies in the Oil and Gas sector. I have been looking at job ads but there just seems to be no consistency in the packages offered. Can anyone help me by giving me a ballpark figure of what I can expect salary wise each month and what benefits I should trying to get into the bargain.

Any advice would be much appreciated

aliwish


----------



## sreeharin (Jun 2, 2008)

ask for accommodation and parking space..if you get this salary doesn't matter


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Get housing this is a very importante issue. Run through the forums their is a lot of info regarding this issue


----------

